# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Bianca and April Scott

## tammyy2j

New loves for Xavier and Liam, Ruby wont be happy 

http://au.tv.yahoo.com/home-and-away.../bianca-scott/




> Bianca Scott (played by Lisa Gormley) is Italian in every respect. Sheâs fiery, opinionated, beautiful, sophisticated â sheâs everything her father wished for in a daughter and everything Fellini wished for in a leading lady.
> However, sheâs also the product of an Aussie mum who knew how to keep her daughterâs arrogance in check with undercutting humour and a healthy dose of reality. Her half sister April also keeps her 'princess' behaviour in check.
> As a result, Bianca takes compliments on her looks with a grain of salt. She values intelligence over everything, even style which is very important to her.
> A teacher of languages â French, Italian and English â she has dated captains of industry, doctors, and even a prince. And throughout, she has kept her heart in bubble wrap, trusting very few men and setting the bar so high even the greatest of lovers would have trouble keeping her.
> Not backward in coming forward, Bianca says what she means, when she means it, even if sheâs wrong. And she fights every romantic instinct in her European body, to varying degrees of success.

----------

Dazzle (07-07-2010), lizann (13-07-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I like April, and Bianca sounds like she could be a good character too.

----------


## tammyy2j

Home And Away viewers are to be introduced to a new character in the form of fun-loving Bianca Scott. 
Half-Italian Bianca, played by Lisa Gormley, arrives in Summer Bay to heal a broken heart and to join her half-sister April (Rhiannon Fish). 

Bradford-born actress Lisa told the soap's Australian website: "She's a lot of fun to play. I think she's the kind of woman every girl wishes she had the confidence to be. But I think her strength and her feisty personality are a bit of a front for a soft, mushy marshmallow centre." 

She said Bianca says what she thinks and would give the boys a run for their money. 

Bianca starts teaching foreign languages and English at the high school, and takes a shine to musician Liam Murphy (Axle Whitehead) - although Lisa said her character merely views him as the chance for "a bit of fun". 

She said: "Bianca is a little bit broken-hearted when she arrives so she's not looking for love. I think she's looking to be in control of her love life again so I think she has a bit of cat and mouse fun with Liam - him being the mouse."

----------

Dazzle (12-07-2010), lizann (13-07-2010), TaintedLove (20-07-2010)

----------


## lizann

I dont want Liam with Ruby

----------


## TaintedLove

Bianca is stunning...really beautiful. And  I loved that red ball gown she was wearing when she first came to Summer Bay.
I am glad she and Liam will be an item...not because I think they`ll make a great couple, but because Ruby will be ticked off.

----------


## TaintedLove

Bianca is stunning...really beautiful. And  I loved that red ball gown she was wearing when she first came to Summer Bay.
I am glad she and Liam will be an item...not because I think they`ll make a great couple, but because Ruby will be ticked off.

----------


## Perdita

PRETTY April Scott is heading for a breakdown over her schoolwork. 

The clever student, below, starts to doubt her *abilities and her friends notice she is acting strangely.

She begins doing her *assignments over and over again.

Her pal Dex Walker pleads with her to take a break from her *studies. And when she refuses Dex *realises she needs serious help.

An insider said: “April is stressed-out big time.

“She is desperate to do well and starts putting so much pressure on herself that she can’t cope.

“April is in for a really tough time.”

All the drama *unfolds on Channel 5 next month.

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Rhiannon Fish has teased the latest twist ahead for her stressed-out character April Scott, who is about to start dabbling in drugs as she struggles with exam pressure.

April resorts to desperate measures in scenes which soon air in Australia, deciding to take medication to help her stay awake as she puts in long hours of study for her HSC exams.

The episodes in question see April steal Sid Walker's (Robert Mammone) script pad to write herself a prescription, disregarding the seriousness of her actions.

Fish told TV Week of the storyline: "April is one of those people who just puts so much pressure on herself. The fact it's illegal doesn't cross her mind - she just needs something to help her make it through the exams."

The actress also promised that April's decision will have long-lasting consequences.

"It's something that will affect her for the rest of her life, taking these drugs," Fish explained.

Home and Away airs these scenes next week in Australia and in the winter on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

kaz21 (06-10-2011), kmmh58 (13-10-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Lisa Gormley has revealed that her character Bianca Scott will soon face a crisis of conscience after lying to the police in a forthcoming storyline.

As reported last week, Liam Murphy (Axle Whitehead) will be left in a serious condition after being hit on his motorbike by Brax (Steve Peacocke) and Charlie (Esther Anderson), who are returning home from a short trip out of town.

Fans already know that Heath (Dan Ewing) takes the blame for the accident to ensure that the authorities do not find out that Brax was with police officer Charlie, his on-off girlfriend.

However, TV Week now reports that, although Heath and Bianca insist they were in the car which hit the bike, Bianca later wonders whether she is doing the right thing.

When Liam wakes up from a coma, he immediately tells Bianca that he remembers Brax and Charlie were in the car. Although she initially insists that his memory must be hazy, Bianca is left to consider whether she can continue lying to protect Charlie and Brax.

Gormley told the magazine: "She's angry and scared and doesn't know what to do. Is she really going to lie to the police and the man she loves? There's no good way out of it."

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia and in the winter on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Bianca Scott is having another eventful year in Summer Bay as she remains at the centre of a love triangle with new husband Liam (Axle Whitehead) and bad boy Heath Braxton (Dan Ewing).

Fans of the soap saw Bianca and Liam tie the knot earlier this year, but their marriage has come under strain since the revelation that the blonde is carrying Heath's baby.

Lisa Gormley, who plays Bianca, recently had a catch-up chat with Digital Spy about her current storylines.

What have Bianca's relationship troubles been like to film?
"It's been great to have the relationship dramas with the added drama of the pregnancy. It's added a bit more excitement and higher stakes. It's been good fun to film and a bit sad at the same time - a bit of both!"

Are you confident that Liam is the best match for Bianca?
"Yeah, I do believe that Bianca has made the best choice in marrying Liam. There's still chemistry with Heath, but that's what it's always been - chemistry. It hasn't been love, romance or security, it's always just been a pure chemical attraction. 

"That spark is still there, and there's now the added fact that Heath is the father of Bianca's child. But Liam's definitely the best match for her, for mental health reasons alone!"

Would Bianca ever be unfaithful to Liam?
"No, it's happened to Bianca in the past as Vittorio cheated on her - and that absolutely destroyed her. There's no way she would do that to someone she loves."

Bianca doesn't want Heath to have anything to do with the baby. Can you understand her hesitation?
"As Lisa, I'd say, 'No, that's completely unfair and you can't do that!' But Bianca isn't thinking straight and she's petrified that she's going to lose the man she loves. She's pregnant and she did want the baby to be Liam's, but unfortunately the situation has turned out differently. 

"Bianca is just fighting for her ideals, but sometimes you have to let go of those and accept the position that you're in. I think she's going to have to do some adjusting when it comes to her position.

"Bianca does start looking for things in Heath that you'd want to find in a father, because ultimately she knows that he's going to be involved. It's great for her to see him with Darcy - being so happy and a good father."

Here in the UK, we'll soon see Bianca and Liam consider leaving Summer Bay. What's going through their minds?
"Liam brings up the idea and initially Bianca says, 'We can't do that - it's not rational and it's not fair on the people around us'. But it comes to a point where she has no more options. She can't express in words to Liam that she wants to be with him and that she's not going to suddenly run off with Heath. 

"Ultimately it's a final decision that she makes to convince Liam that she wants to be with him. She decides to do it to prove that she's serious and she doesn't want Heath."

Is she surprised when Heath takes legal action to prevent them from leaving?
"Absolutely - who'd have thought that he'd go so far? It is a shock and you'll have to see how that plays out. But it's a big decision for him."

Â© Channel 5
Â© Seven Network


Why do you think April has made life so difficult for Bianca recently?
"April always thinks she's doing the right thing, but sometimes she just needs to shut up! Ultimately and morally she is right in the things that she does, but she thinks in the moment and doesn't consider the consequences."

Home and Away's new series producer Lucy Addario has been in charge for a few months now. What's the atmosphere like with a new boss at the helm?
"It hasn't really changed. Lucy was working alongside [previous producer] Cam anyway, so she was well in tune with all of us here and we knew her well. But it's feeling good, new and exciting. These are the types of jobs that you do for a few years and then you move on to do other things. I think that's good as it keeps things fresh."

Where would you like Bianca to go next?
"I'd like to see some comedy from her, and I'd like to see her very dark side! There's still a long way to go with the character, which is very exciting for me."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Rhiannon Fish has revealed that her character April is set to reunite with ex-boyfriend Dex (Charles Cottier).

April recently admitted that she still has feelings for her former partner Dex and that, after he breaks up with Lottie (Morgan Weaving), he decides to tell her straight away.
However, his revelation is not well received by April due to the poor timing while her sister Bianca (Lisa Gormley) is in hospital.

"April can't think about anything else besides her sister and making sure she gets better," Fish told TV Week.

"So she is completely thrown when Dex confesses his love for her, and is almost annoyed by the fact he's chosen now of all times to tell her he loves her. It seems like a really inappropriate time."

> Read more Home and Away news and spoilers

However, Irene (Lynne McGranger) later tells her that she may have made the wrong decision.

"Irene comes out with a few things that make April stop and think. She tells her, 'You've been pining over this boy for months and he wants to be with you and you've thrown it back in his face. What are you doing?'

"April needs that snap into reality and go, 'What am I doing? I love him and I need to try and make this work'."

April later discovers Dex in the diner, with Fish adding: "It's so cute. April just comes straight in the door and Dex starts rambling on and April jumps in and gives him a big kiss and says, 'I love you and I always have'. It's very sweet."

Fish added that she was glad that the pair have got back together, saying: "Ever since I started the show, it's clear there's something very special between those two characters.

"It's a situation where I think they belong together."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Rhiannon Fish has revealed that fans can expect some "shocking" scenes in the near future.

The actress - who plays April in the Australian soap - explained that the plot will have a massive effect on every character in the Bay.

"We just shot some stuff, and every single person in cast and crew can't stop talking about it," Fish told TV Week.

"It shocked the hell out of me, everything from the way it's written to the way it happens to the impact it has on every single character in the Bay.

"It's unbelievable, so I can't wait for everyone to see it."

Fish stated that the scenes will not be another natural disaster of the same ilk as last year's big storm plot.

"We're not going down the natural disaster path - we had the big storm last year. This one is just something that hits every single character in a different way.

"You'll have to tune in for it, but it's a shocker, that's for sure."

Rhiannon Fish has also teased about a possible romance between April and another character.

----------


## Perdita

Lisa Gormley has admitted that filming her Home and Away character Bianca's upcoming illness was gruelling.

Over the coming weeks, Bianca suffers postnatal psychosis after prematurely giving birth to her son with Heath.

Gormley told TV Week: "There were days where I would want to cry and get home from filming and just want to sleep.

"But I love that they throw these things at my character because it's important to tell stories, and these stories aren't always pretty."

Teasing the storyline, the actress added: "There's a lot of denial and Bianca is convinced her baby is dead and everyone is lying to her. In her mind, she's fine and there's nothing wrong with her, but unfortunately she's actually very sick.

"Her family and friends don't really know what to do. It's meant to be a really beautiful time in their lives, but sadly she's not in the same reality as them and they're worried and want her back."

Postnatal psychosis, often confused with postnatal depression, affects one in 1,000 women.

----------

Dazzle (18-06-2012), tammyy2j (18-06-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

Hooray, a different storyline in a soap!  At least, I can't remember postnatal psychosis being covered in a soap before.

----------

kaz21 (18-06-2012), tammyy2j (18-06-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Bianca Murphy is left feeling vulnerable after boyfriend Heath Braxton admits he doesn’t want to marry her.



The couple got together soon after son Rocco’s birth following the breakdown of Bianca’s marriage to husband Liam Murphy.




So when Bianca discusses her divorce and the need for them to marry for Rocco’s security, she’s shocked at Heath’s reaction.




The hunk, who pursued Bianca when she was with Liam, doesn’t see why they need a piece of paper to feel secure.




A Home and Away insider said: “Whether these two can go the distance remains to be seen.”




The drama unfolds on the Channel 5 soap this autumn.

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Bianca Murphy is left feeling vulnerable after boyfriend Heath Braxton admits he doesnât want to marry her.



The couple got together soon after son Roccoâs birth following the breakdown of Biancaâs marriage to husband Liam Murphy.




So when Bianca discusses her divorce and the need for them to marry for Roccoâs security, sheâs shocked at Heathâs reaction.




The hunk, who pursued Bianca when she was with Liam, doesnât see why they need a piece of paper to feel secure.




A Home and Away insider said: âWhether these two can go the distance remains to be seen.â




The drama unfolds on the Channel 5 soap this autumn.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Rhiannon Fish has revealed that she is currently in discussions over her future with the soap.

The Canadian-born actress, who plays Summer Bay's April Scott, is nearing the end of her current contract and has not yet decided whether to stick around for longer.

Fish, who also appeared as Lisa Jeffries in Neighbours, confirmed that she has a long-term ambition to pursue acting opportunities in the US.

In an interview with WA Today, the 21-year-old explained: "I am coming close to the end of my contract with Home and Away, so it's in discussion if I want to stay or go, although I am very, very happy to stay.

"I want to stay, but I also don't want to look back and say, 'What could have been?' I want to see what is out there."

She continued: "I hope it's going to be an advantage [having worked on Neighbours and Home and Away]. I think it's been a privilege to be a part of those, and a lot of ex-Home and Away and Neighbours actors have done well.

"I hope going over there and meeting a casting director and saying I've been on Home and Away that they'll think, 'This is something to look at'. It's certainly not a bad thing."

Fish made her first appearance on Home and Away in mid-2010. 




Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2JGgPfV6B 
Follow us: @digitalspy on Twitter | digitalspyuk on Facebook

----------


## GennieFan

I hope she stays on, I really like April and I love her relationship with Dex

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2013), tammyy2j (15-04-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Rhiannon Fish and Lincoln Younes have both been tipped to leave the soap.   :Sad: 

Fish, who plays April Scott, has hinted at plans to depart the long-running show in favour of new acting projects.

The 22-year-old told TV Week: "I've got something that is in the works in Australia, but then I'm heading over to Los Angeles next year. It's exciting and I want to do something that makes me nervous and puts me on my toes again.

"I'm just so happy to have had this experience and now be going on to something different."

On saying goodbye to the Home and Away team, she added: "They become your family, so it will be very sad."

Fish today (April 15) followed up her interview by tweeting that she has no plans to leave "anytime soon". However, departing Home and Away cast members often deny reports of their exits to keep fans guessing.

----------

Dazzle (15-04-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

All want to break America good luck to them

----------


## Dazzle

> Rhiannon Fish and Lincoln Younes have both been tipped to leave the soap.


I'll miss April, but not Casey

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Heath Braxton and Bianca Scott will find their relationship in jeopardy in an upcoming storyline.

Heath (Dan Ewing) is furious when Bianca (Lisa Gormley) enjoys a night out with work colleague Zac MacGuire, causing the couple to have a massive row.

Believing Zac (Charlie Clasuen) is trying to steal Bianca off him, Heath angrily confronts the school teacher on the beach. However, their altercation is witnessed by Bianca, who is angry with Heath for jumping to the wrong conclusion.

Gormley said to TV Week: "She feels angry. She thinks it's ridiculous that Heath would behave like that in the first place.

"It's really immature. She thinks he should trust her more because it was such an innocent thing."

However, things go from bad to worse for the couple when Heath directs his anger towards Bianca, telling her that she always develops feelings for other men and runs out of weddings.

"Bianca gets really angry and is offended that Heath has pigeonholed her like that," Gormley added.

"She's one of those women who really loves the idea of the white picket fence and the security that comes with marriage, so that's why she is so attracted to it. 

"She didn't realise Heath was that insecure. She just wants him to trust her. "

----------

tammyy2j (22-07-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Bianca Scott is set to grow closer to her colleague Zac MacGuire, after facing a troubling time with her fiancÃ© Heath Braxton.

The latest turn of events comes after Bianca (Lisa Gormley) loses her temper with Heath (Dan Ewing) when he becomes increasingly laid back about planning their wedding.

To make matters worse, Heath then heads off on his stag weekend and whilst he is away, leaves Zac (Charlie Clausen) to turn up and support Bianca.

Gormley told TV Week: "Heath is just very lazy and indecisive. He won't give her a straight answer and just says, 'Do whatever you want'. But she wants him to be part of the process.

"She feels as if no one is supporting her [to] organise the wedding. She was hoping he would pitch in."

However, Bianca is too distracted by Heath's lack of interest in their wedding to realise that Zac is actually developing feelings for her.

Gormley added: "As far as Bianca is concerned, Zac is just a good mate."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Lisa Gormley has said that her character Bianca Scott's latest wedding to Heath Braxton is 'a joke'.

Australian viewers will see Bianca and Heath attempt to tie the knot this week, although disaster strikes on their wedding day when the groom makes a shock confession.

Gormley said to TV Week: "It's a joke to be getting married again. I hope young women don't see this as okay - you can't marry three times in three years!

"It's wrong and girls need to know it's just for the sake of the show."

Bianca previously agreed to marry Vittorio but eventually left him. She married Liam Murphy but their marriage was short-lived, and last year she eloped with Heath to marry abroad but it didn't go ahead.

----------


## lizann

Spoiler:    twitter buzz that Bianca is dead from jade's bomb

----------

Perdita (27-11-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought she was in the London episodes

----------


## Perdita

It has been confirmed that she is

----------


## lizann

whoops i wanted her dead too much it failed

----------


## Perdita

They must be back from that trip as she is in the trailer for the explosion

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Bianca Scott will put her life in danger as she struggles to cope in the aftermath of the bomb explosion.

As Bianca continues to struggle with memory loss due to the explosion, the situation escalates when it causes her to start a fire at the Braxton house.

While Bianca (Lisa Gormley) is cooking, she blanks out on where she is and what she is doing and moves away from the stove.

Hours after her and Heath have fallen asleep, they are woken up by Casey and Ricky, who have had to break down the front door as smoke started to spread through the house.

Bianca remains oblivious to her actions and the danger she put herself and Heath in, but the next day when she sees the blackened cooktop, it is evident that she is on the verge of breaking down.

Dan Ewing, who plays Heath, said to TV Week: "He sees how distressed his wife has become. He doesn't quite understand what is happening to her, except that she is going through some kind of post-traumatic stress disorder.

"When you have a loved one in that sort of state, obviously you will want to do anything to try and protect them."

In order to protect an increasingly fragile Bianca, Heath steps up and admits that the fire was his fault. 

However, with her conscience now clear because of Heath's lie, Bianca decides it is time to go back to work at the school.

Ewing said: "Heath is certainly very hesitant. We all know how we treated our school teachers when we were young. It is no easy feat being the principal of Summer Bay High."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Bianca Scott will continue to struggle as her husband Heath Braxton bonds with his new baby son.

As previously reported, Jess will go into labour on the beach following Bianca's ultimatum to Heath that he has to choose either her or the baby.

After Jess gives birth to her baby with the help of Heath and Nate, she decides to call him Harley, and Bianca (Lisa Gormley) is instantly hurt by the bond Heath has with him.

As she becomes increasingly distressed by the situation, Bianca tells Heath that she doesn't think their marriage can work, leaving him panicked.

Dan Ewing, who plays Heath, said to TV Week: "Bianca knows Heath wants to be a dad, But she doesn't want to be a mum. His biggest fear is losing Bianca."

However, Bianca is given hope when Ricky comes up with a solution that could suit everybody and save Bianca and Heath's marriage.

Heath is relieved that Bianca seems to have come round to the idea, but they are unaware that Jess is hiding a shocking secret that could change everything.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2vYZU6Ehm

----------


## lizann

is bianca leaving?

jess is dying

----------


## lizann

is bianca leaving?

jess is dying

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, a worrying situation unfolds at the Braxton household as Bianca Scott continues to suffer with memory loss.

Bianca (Lisa Gormley) has been struggling with her memory since the bomb explosion, and causes a fire as she forgets about the cooking she was doing and heads off to bed.

Luckily Casey and Ricky arrive in time to put the fire out and rescue both Bianca and Heath, however it soon becomes clear that Bianca is completely unaware of the dangerous situation she has caused.

A concerned Casey advises Heath to take Bianca to see Nate but Heath gets angry and warns his brother to stay out of it.

Later, when Bianca arrives home, she is horrified to see the burnt stove top and becomes distressed, but Heath immediately covers by claiming that the fire was his fault.

Bianca and Heath sleep, oblivious to the fire in their flat
Â© Channel 5
Bianca and Heath sleep, oblivious to the fire

Casey and Ricky try to break down the door
Â© Channel 5
Casey and Ricky try to break down the door

Casey and Ricky rescue Heath and Bianca
Â© Channel 5
Casey and Ricky rescue Heath and Bianca

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, March 24 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2w0iwQgpb

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away couple Heath Braxton and Bianca Scott will find their marriage in further crisis as she grows closer to Zac MacGuire.

Bianca struggles to cope after Jess - the barmaid Heath had a one night-stand with on his stag night - gives birth to their baby son, Harley.

Bianca (Lisa Gormley) will find herself drawn to Zac (Charlie Clausen) as the pair bond over their recent troubles, TV Week reports.

As Bianca continues to struggle with having Jess and Harley in her life, she shocks Irene Roberts (Lynne McGranger) by telling her that she is planning to leave Heath.

Meanwhile, Zac is having a testing time himself following the breakdown of his relationship with Hannah Wilson. As Hannah starts to move on with Andy, Zac doesn't feel as ready to put the past behind him.

Feeling lost, Zac and Bianca accidentally bump into each other and spend the evening drinking and flirting. However, they find themselves in a compromising situation when Bianca then suggests to Zac that he heads home with her.

Lisa Gormley took to Twitter to respond to the storyline, saying: "I'm sorry a MOMENT?? Big deal!!!! If anything is going to end it I think it would be the pregnant barmaid!"




Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2wESQIMg0

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's London episodes will see Heath Braxton left devastated as his wife Bianca makes a shock confession to him.

The upcoming storyline centres around the Braxton family as Heath travels to the UK with his brothers Brax and Casey after Bianca and Ricky Sharpe both decide to move there.

While Brax wants to win back Ricky, Heath is aiming to save his marriage after the arrival of his new son Harley pushed Bianca (Lisa Gormley) away.

Viewers in Australia have already seen the couple's lives turned upside down as Jess - the barmaid Heath slept with during his stag celebrations - turned up in Summer Bay and gave birth to his baby.

Heath believes there is still hope for his relationship, but he is thrown a curveball when Bianca confesses that she slept with Zac MacGuire (Charlie Clausen) before leaving the Bay.

Dan Ewing, who plays Heath, told TV Week: "Heath is shattered. He'd like to throw MacGuire off a cliff!"

In the aftermath of Bianca's revelation, she tells Heath that he needs to make the decision over whether they should get back together - especially as she still isn't sure whether she can fully accept Harley.

Bianca urges Heath to think about it and meet her at local landmark The Shard with his answer, leaving him with a big choice to make.

----------

tammyy2j (25-03-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away couple Bianca Scott and Heath Braxton will face further turmoil in an upcoming storyline and finally decide to call time on their marriage. 

Viewers know that Bianca and Heath's relationship has been tested in recent months following the arrival of his and Jess's baby, Harley. 

As Heath's son continues to cause problems between the pair, a huge tragedy occurs that leaves Heath reeling.

Despite promising Bianca (Lisa Gormley) otherwise, he is now struggling to separate himself from Harley and is secretly hoping that his wife will change her mind.

Not wanting to hurt Bianca any further, Heath makes the tough decision to send Harley back to Melbourne. However, when he gets there, he can't bring himself to part with his son and returns to Summer Bay with him.

Heath's decision has huge repercussions for his relationship with Bianca and they realise they can no longer make their marriage work.

Dan Ewing, who plays Heath, said to TV Week: "That's when Bianca realises Harley is going to be part of her life forever. 

"Eventually Bianca reaches her breaking point." 


_Shame, I liked them as couple but as he is leaving, I guess this is the exit storyline for him_

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Lisa Gormley has revealed that she found it hard to leave Bianca and Heath's relationship behind.

The actress has now filmed her final scenes on the soap after three and a half years of playing Bianca Scott.

Speaking about her final scenes with co-star Dan Ewing, who plays Heath Braxton, Gormley told TV Week: "It was horrific. Every day for the last few weeks was heartbreaking. There were quite a few tears.

"Dan and I are always going to be friends. I found farewelling Heath and Bianca really hard. We had done some great work and gone through a lot."

Heath and Bianca have faced a turbulent time over the last year due to Heath's one-night stand on his stag night, which resulted in baby Harley. Although Bianca forgave him for infidelity, she has struggled to cope with having Harvey in her life.

Speaking about her exit storyline, Gormley said: "It was great. It was tricky for them because I was leaving before Dan. But, I was happy with going out gently rather than with a big bang."

She added: "Heath and Bianca are so different. People often find themselves in those situations in real life when they're in love with someone who pushes their buttons. 

"They bring out different things in you, challenge you to compromise and maybe do something, or try something you wouldn't usually do. I think they've done that for each [other]. They've grown really well together."

Despite finding her final scenes tough to film, Gormley revealed that she is glad her character hasn't been killed off.

"I was glad because I think it's the most amazing job in the world," she said. "If they have me back one day, I'd be very, very lucky. I'm happy to come back and work in the Diner - I reckon Bianca still has some fire left in her."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away bids farewell to another fan favourite on UK screens in a few weeks' time as Lisa Gormley bows out from her role as Bianca Scott.

Viewers have recently seen Bianca split from her husband Heath (Dan Ewing) following a turbulent time in their marriage, but there's still some drama to come for the on-off couple before she makes her departure from Summer Bay.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Lisa to hear why it was time for her to exit the soap.

How are you feeling now that your time on Home and Away has come to an end?
"I'm feeling good! I've been away from the show for about six months now. At first it was hard, just like any change in life is - but it was my own choice to leave, so it was up to me to find my new path.

"I said goodbye to Bianca when she left on Australian screens the other day, so that was a pretty sad moment. I really loved the time I had on the show."

Did you have to give your decision to leave a lot of thought?
"When I first got the job, it was a three-year contract, which I extended slightly to take me to the end of last year. Right from the get-go, I decided that I would do these few years and then try something else. It was already a decision that I'd made when I joined the show, so afterwards it was time to think about what the next step of my life would be."

Did the cast and crew give you a good send-off when you finished filming last December?
"Yes they did, they were lovely! It was a very emotional day and Dan was very protective over me! He wouldn't let anyone talk to me about it or give me flowers until they'd called 'cut' on that final scene! Dan knew that I was on the edge of bursting into tears the whole time!

"Once they had cut on the final scene, there were so many tears. They all did lovely speeches, but my speech was very short because I was very emotional!"

We've recently seen Bianca and Heath hit the rocks. Who would you say is more to blame for the problems in their marriage?
"I'm going to say Heath, because he tends to sleep with barmaids and get them pregnant, as well as many other things! (Laughs.) But somehow Heath always ends up looking like the good guy - I don't know how that happens! Everyone feels sorry for Heath, but of course it was him who was more to blame!"

Do you think they weren't 'the ones' for each other after all?
"I think it's a really tricky one, due to all of the different circumstances that led up to the break-up. I have to justify everything myself, so I think Bianca is coping with a lot. She's still dealing with the loss of her own baby and the fact that her husband cheated on her. They now have a new baby and Bianca just doesn't know how she can deal with that. There's a lot of factors involved, but maybe they could slip it under the carpet and get on with their lives?"

After working so hard on the on-screen relationship, was it strange to film the break-up?
"Yeah, it was! There were so many break-ups and reunions in the last six months. We had to keep asking, 'Is this it? Is this the last one? What's going to happen?!' It was really hard, especially towards the end. To be honest, any scene for me that was emotional during that time was genuinely emotional for me in real life, as it was the last time I'd be filming scenes with people."

Over the next few weeks, we'll see that someone starts targeting the Braxton brothersâ¦ Does Bianca get involved much in that story?
"Yes, she does! She still cares immensely about the family, so she does step in and do something quite unexpected. Bianca wants to look after the brothers. She still loves Heath and that hasn't changed, so she wants to make sure that her boys are okay."

Were you pleased with your final episode when you watched it back?
"Yeah, I was! I look like a mess, though - I was puffy-faced and emotional! Watching the final episodes back, I could spot the days that were more emotional than others - there were not many close-ups because I was puffy-eyed! 

"The last couple of weeks were sad, and looking back, it was more about saying goodbye to people than it was about the characters. Watching the scenes I was saying, 'I can tell that's my last scene with Lynne [McGranger]' and 'That's my last one with Charlie [Clausen]!' But I was really happy with the work that we did in the last six months."

Has there been a big response from the Aussie fans since you left screens over there?
"Yes and no. I think there'll be a bigger response when Heathy Boy goes, but I think the fans who have stuck with Bianca and seen her go through her highs and lows are the ones who can understand what she's going through during all of this drama. I really appreciate the fans who put effort into feeling compassion for Bianca's story. They're also glad that she's not dead, I think!"

Since Dan has also left the show, do you think it's a shame that you couldn't leave together?
"It was a huge shame, but obviously because we started our contracts at different times, it was difficult for the production team to do that. But there's a little surprise awaiting people closer to when Heath leaves, which should be good!"

----------


## CuriousCase

Bianca and Heath to return:

http://www.tvweeklogieawards.com.au/...pr=23766624683

----------

lizann (06-06-2016), Pantherboy (06-06-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

Bianca and Heath to return:

http://www.tvweeklogieawards.com.au/...pr=23766624683

----------

Dazzle (06-06-2016), Nell532 (07-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, get ready for the return of a real fan favourite as Bianca Scott makes a welcome comeback.

Bianca (Lisa Gormley) surprises Irene by paying a visit to the Bay and it's not long before they're excitedly catching up - complete with some bonding over cute family photos on Bianca's phone.

Although it seems like things couldn't be going any better for Bianca, her smiling exterior cracks as soon as she gets a moment to herself.

Irene Roberts greets Bianca Scott as she returns to Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Other signs of trouble soon follow as Bianca receives a mystery phone call and quickly gets rid of the person on the other end, before ignoring all further contact from him or her.

When Bianca's husband Heath later joins her in the Bay and she's unusually frosty towards him, it looks like the identity of that "unknown" person has finally been revealed. But what are they fighting about?

Irene Roberts greets Bianca Scott as she returns in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Nate Cooper and Irene Roberts spend time with Bianca Scott following her return to Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Bianca Scott takes a mystery phone call in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, February 1 and Thursday, February 2 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2017), Pantherboy (21-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Heath Braxton and Bianca Scott may have finally reached the end of the road in these new spoiler pictures.

Bianca (Lisa Gormley) recently surprised her friend Irene by turning up in the Bay unannounced, but the real reason for her return started to unravel when Heath later joined her.

Upcoming episodes will continue to explore what exactly has gone wrong in Heath and Bianca's marriage this time, but as time goes on, a reconciliation will look increasingly unlikely.

Heath will be left a broken man when Bianca tells him she is filing for divorce - citing the reason that he is no longer the man she fell in love with.

Bianca and Heath hit the rocks in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
As Heath struggles to accept his wife's announcement that their marriage really is over for good and refuses to sign the divorce papers, the situation starts to take its toll on an exhausted Bianca too - who is fed up with all the fighting.

Ever the peacemaker, Irene can't help but take pity on Heath and implores Bianca to rethink her decision. However, when Irene is unsuccessful in her attempts to unite the couple, she grows concerned for Heath when she is unable to get hold of him.

And it looks like Irene has a right to be worried because it turns out that Heath has hit self-destruct mode and is drinking heavily alone. Is there any hope left for him and Bianca?

Bianca and Heath hit the rocks in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Bianca and Heath hit the rocks in Home and Away

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2017), Pantherboy (04-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

Does anyone care about Heath and Bianca's repetitive marriage woes?  It makes me remember why I was so glad when they left the bay!

----------

Pantherboy (04-02-2017), TaintedLove (12-02-2017)

----------


## kaz21

Don't worry they leave again soon.

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2017), Pantherboy (04-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

bianca and nate were they past lovers too why so close?

----------

Pantherboy (05-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## kaz21

I don't think they were ever together. I'm sure she was with heath by the time he came into the show.

----------

lizann (05-02-2017), Pantherboy (05-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

> I don't think they were ever together. I'm sure she was with heath by the time he came into the show.


Agreed. I don't believe that Bianca & Nate were ever together as well. But, I think it seemed like Nate was the de facto Braxton family doctor there for a while - seemingly at their beck and call whenever one of them required medical attention at their house etc! (And didn't Nate save Bianca when he had to perform an emergency procedure on her when she had a brain bleed, or something like that, when she was caught in the bomb blast at the hospital, when Principal Montgomery left the bomb in a bag?).

----------

Dazzle (05-02-2017), kaz21 (05-02-2017), lizann (05-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, Bianca Scott crosses a line when she tries to kiss Zac MacGuire.

The pair find themselves sharing an emotional heart-to-heart as Bianca (Lisa Gormley) continues to doubt the future of her rocky marriage to Heath Braxton.

Although Bianca has decided to give Heath another chance, she confides in Zac (Charlie Clausen) by admitting that there's no quick fix and things still aren't good between them.

Zac is also dealing with his own problems as he's upset that his wife Leah has forgotten their anniversary.

As these two lost souls continue to chat, they suddenly lean in for a kiss â but it's Zac who stops it from going any further by pulling away. Will he tell Leah what happened?

Zac MacGuire and Bianca Scott have a heart-to-heart in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Zac MacGuire and Bianca Scott have a heart-to-heart in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Zac MacGuire and Bianca Scott have a heart-to-heart in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Zac MacGuire and Bianca Scott have a heart-to-heart in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, February 22 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2017), lizann (11-02-2017), lyndapym (11-02-2017), Pantherboy (11-02-2017), tammyy2j (11-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

is that at salt and no one sees, deja vu with them

----------

Pantherboy (11-02-2017), tammyy2j (11-02-2017)

----------


## kaz21

Yeah at salt.

----------

Pantherboy (11-02-2017), tammyy2j (11-02-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

So any couple who has relationship problems go out and get with someone else, kiss another, is the answer

Bianca has not learned even from her drama with Liam

----------


## Dazzle

> Bianca has not learned even from her drama with *Liam*


I miss Liam.  :Sad:

----------

kaz21 (12-02-2017), lellygurl (14-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Bianca Scott sends her husband Heath Braxton into a fury later this month when she confides in Zac MacGuire over her pregnancy.

When the popular couple return to Summer Bay once again, they're keeping quiet over the revelation that they're expecting a baby together - which isn't quite the joyous news that you might expect.

Bianca (Lisa Gormley) is still haunted by bad memories after the death of her baby son Rocco and how she also nearly died giving birth to him, so she tells Heath that she can't proceed with the pregnancy.

Heath (Dan Ewing) urges Bianca to think hard before making a final decision and he thinks that he's got through to her, but he later gets a nasty shock when he finds that she's got hold of a termination kit.

To make matters even worse, Bianca is busy confiding in Zac (Charlie Clausen) when Heath tracks her down - and it's fair to say this is the last thing he wants to see given their complicated history.

As Heath's jealousy boils over, he punches Zac in the face - but will his violent actions horrify Bianca?



Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, March 20 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

